# Water temp for Raphael



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What is the minimum tank temp for a Raphael catfish? I have him in a 10 gal atm with some feeder goldfish (used them to cycle the tank and haven't gotten rid of them yet). The only heater I have available right now is a tiny thing for a 2.5 gallon. This is fine for the goldfish but with the temp at about 68F I think this might be too cold for the Catfish. Would it be safe to move him to the bigger, warmer tank with cories, dojo's, kribs, angels and tetras? Or maybe put him in with the Blood Parrot?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

There are a couple different types of Raphael Cats. Give this site a look, it knows more about Catfish than anyother. 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/common_names.php?search=raphael


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The catfish will be fine in with the goldfish, for in their natural habitat the waters get cooler. Although I would keep him in your larger tank. Most Doradids stay smaller and are perfect for community aquaria. Might eat a few of your fry if he is able to but there lazy so I wouldn't worry about it. And they are nocturnal.
If you could, I would try and get another to add... They make good solitary fish but company of another is always appreciated.


----------

